
Tencent loses $143B in market value - phantom_oracle
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-31/think-u-s-tech-is-bad-check-out-tencent-s-140-billion-selloff
======
gok
…since its 52-week high. The headline makes it sound like this all happened
today.

~~~
dschn_dstryr
And it's still higher than one year ago.

~~~
singularity2001
It's still an impressive amount.

------
fullshark
These all sound like healthy corrections to me.

~~~
rconti
Yup, this is how you AVOID a crash.

------
VonGuard
League of Legends is no longer the world's most popular video game.

~~~
rococode
While this is true, Tencent also owns major shares in a ton of the games that
might be considered among the most popular, as well as minor shares in many of
the companies they don't control.

Arena of Valor, most popular mobile MOBA game; 80m daily players as of Dec
2017 and I believe it's currently the biggest game worldwide despite mostly
being popular in China (I think there are even stories of politicians delaying
press conferences to finish a match lmao) - developed and published by Tencent

Fortnite - Tencent owns 40% of Epic Games

Clash of Clans - Tencent owns ~85% of Supercell

PUBG - They're working on acquiring 10% of Bluehole, developed PUBG mobile,
and managed the (hugely successful) China release

Overwatch / Hearthstone - Tencent owns ~5% of Activision (about $2.5b)

Crossfire (still very popular in Asia) - Tencent managed the China release

Candy Crush - Tencent is the distributor in China

Some smaller but also well-known companies:

Path of Exile - 80% stake

Miniclip - majority stake

Ubisoft (Assassin's Creed, Far Cry, The Division, Rainbow 6) - 5%

Paradox Games (Cities: Skylines, Stellaris, Crusader Kings, Europa
Universalis, etc) - 5%

Netmarble Games (mobile games like Lineage 2, YS Online) - 22%

(mostly sourced from
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tencent_Games](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tencent_Games))

This is completely ignoring their significant shares in Tesla, Snapchat, etc.
And the fact that they're like, not an actual investment firm and have their
own business, including WeChat, QQ, and their AI lab. League's decline in
popularity is certainly bad for them, but relative to their entire operations
it's only a small hit. This recent drop in market value is, in my opinion,
better attributed to the doubts over tech stock valuations due to Facebook and
Twitter.

~~~
jdhn
>Miniclip - majority stake

Now that's a name I haven't heard in a long time. I wasn't even aware that
they were still around, but apparently they are.

~~~
foota
Anyone play their mining game where you are a drill?

~~~
bmer
When I used to play MotherLoad, the world was still a bright place, full of
possibility. I was on track to finish from a prestigious high school, accepted
into a prestigious university, and _obviously_ going to end up pretty
comfortable in life.

Little did I know, that within me I had the seeds of mental illness growing.
Perhaps, one of the signs, if I only knew to pay attention to it, was how
"addicting" games were to me. I think the world back then just thought a lot
less about those things, if you could still manage to be outwardly successful.

No one worried about what it meant that some kids finding a vibrant, "safer"
environment in video games, than in the real world.

Ahhhh, MotherLoad.

~~~
craigsmansion
Sometimes I upvote things purely for their literary quality.

I have no knowledge of "Motherload," nor any interest in modern games. But
those few lines about your (your character's ?) interaction with it, makes me
want to know how this story unfolds.

------
ww520
Sounds like it's opportunity to buy on the dip.

~~~
heroprotagonist
Sure, they're a pretty successful company. I bet it's a decent buy long term.

Though, if you use ethics in some form to guide your investment choice, you
may want to consider whether supporting creators of social credit systems
conflicts with your ethics. Maybe it doesn't, but.. it's worth consideration
if you are guided by such things.

~~~
chrischen
There’s a lot of things wrong where I live (The USA), including guantanamo
bay, invasion of Iraq. I may not support any of those things, but I still
contribute to taxes and function in society. Choosing to freeze oneself is
entirely impractical, even if some parts of one’s society is immoral.

That being said, the ethics you mention is not universal. The social credit
system may be controversial, but generally a detached western viewpoint is
hardly one who can speak to the morality of it on behalf of Chinese people.
The only thing objectively inmoral is imposing one’s own moral standards and
viewpoints on others.

~~~
phyller
"The only thing objectively inmoral is imposing one’s own moral standards and
viewpoints on others." So the only really moral thing is to a) think that
there are no universal moral standards b) universally apply this moral
standard of no universal moral standards.

You have a great mind to be able to hold both of these thoughts at once, and
be able to sincerely express them both in a single sentence. I assume then
that you would not have a problem with an Afghani policeman who recently
immigrated to your country raping your kids, because that is morally
acceptable in his culture [1]?

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/23/world/asia/afghanistan-
mi...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/23/world/asia/afghanistan-military-
abuse.html)

~~~
SpecialistEMT
Is it really morally acceptable in their country?

------
reustle
Slightly off topic: I really wish Bloomberg would respect peoples mobile data
limits and not auto load video on mobile.

~~~
chongli
This really ought to be handled by the browser vendor. Auto playing video on a
mobile browser should be disabled by default.

~~~
atom_arranger
Should images also not display by default?

What about short videos used as replacements for GIFS? Loading the gif would
actually use more bandwidth.

All these restrictions on mobile browsers make web development a pain.

~~~
nordsieck
> What about short videos used as replacements for GIFS? Loading the gif would
> actually use more bandwidth.

It seems reasonable to have an option to lazy load gifs and video. Same with
audio.

My browser does this right now with flash: if I want to play flash content, I
have to opt in. I never want to opt in.

> All these restrictions on mobile browsers make web development a pain.

I don't understand why you seem to think the browser should serve websites'
interests over users interests.

~~~
atom_arranger
That's very accusatory. I'm just trying to make a nice experience for users.

As I said the GIF version would use more bandwidth, so if browsers force me to
use GIFs instead of an HTML5 videos it's making things worse for the user by
that metric.

If you want to browse an internet without images (or GIFS, or HTML5 gifs) I
think you should be able to but I don't think that's what most people,
including myself, want.

Aside from that though video autoplaying is part of the spec. I think that
browsers not following specs properly has made the web a much worse place
overall. Browser incompatibility has significantly hindered the web as an
application platform.

------
slyssassa
Good riddance. Tencent is closely associated with the corrupt Chinese
government. Better that it fall and cripple the governments effort to censor
all

~~~
pabloski
Can you cite a government who is not corrupted?

~~~
EpicEng
It's not binary. I can name _many_ governments far less corrupt than China.
Humans will always be corrupt to some degree; the amount and type of
corruption present in a government is what makes all the difference.

~~~
Latteland
Okay, which countries are directly going to an orwellian system of pervasive
monitoring? There is one leader, China. What's number 2?

~~~
EpicEng
I'm not sure I understand what you're saying. My point is that China is
amongst the worst actors in the world. The fact that corruption exists
elsewhere doesn't create a moral equivalence.

